# 1637 - Pokemon Leaf Green (U)



## TmP_stryk (Aug 30, 2004)

*1637 - Pokemon Leaf Green *














[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*llambroth*Save Type:*Flash1m_v103*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Filename:*lla-plgu.zip*Region:*USA*Publisher:*Nintendo*Language(s):*English*ROM Serial:*AGB-BPGE-USA


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 30, 2004)

Red =D


Cant wait to download


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 30, 2004)

well, this should keep the pokemaniacs busy for at least another week. (that is until pokemon emerald is released in japan in 2 weeks and then the whole thing begins anew!


----------



## Dragons Master (Aug 30, 2004)

good quick releases u guys are getting - u should start a brand new #gbatemp rls grp and give credits to the members under supplier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gj and thanks for your chan we can all enjoy that now :] i've played it for like 2 minutes already and well, i would've continued if I wouldn't have known there's no chance i finish it before i start college in 50 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- *DM*


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 30, 2004)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 30, 2004)

whee! *goes to download*


----------



## time-warp (Aug 30, 2004)

Outrageous Jerrica!

Cheers,
time-warp* [all I need in this life, you see, is me and my boyfriend]


----------



## SpecialAgent_Fox (Aug 30, 2004)

Sweet!  I thought we'd have to wait till after September 9 for it!  Cool!


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 30, 2004)

Aww come on. This thread needs to fill up like Fire Red did. Don't tell me you hate Leaf Green?


----------



## xtc (Aug 30, 2004)

and the difference between fire red and leaf green is?  I honestly don't know, I don't play these pokemon rpg games.


----------



## SpecialAgent_Fox (Aug 30, 2004)

When we had Ruby/Sapphire, we could play the game interchangeably using a save file and reverting from one game to another.  

I tried it with FR/LG, and it doesn't work.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2004)

I have not had a chance to actually get the rom yet. However, can anyone confirm if the saving works okay, or does it need a patch like Fire Red?


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 30, 2004)

It needs to be patched. If you download it from the same source I did the rom will already be patched.


----------



## n8vosburgh (Aug 30, 2004)

To all the pokemon haters:

I thought Pokemon was the gayest thing to hit video games up until months ago when i got in to the GBA scene.  thats what is so cool about the scene is that because i was able to download sapphire and try the game out, i went and bought it a circuit city.  Pokemon is a great RPG in the lines of the original final fantasy, the difference is that instead of choosing your party beforehand you catch the members of your party and they evolve and it is so much more deeper than you would ever realize.  the funny thing is that i bought my brother a GBA for Xmas and i was able to pick up Ruby on ebay for cheap.  ididn't even mention it to him and he called me later exclaiming how f'in cool it was.   i'm looking forward to leaf green and fire red, since we haven't played red or blue.  So just to let me anyone who hasn't tried pokemon,  Its a very fun and deep game that you don't even know how interesting it is.  DL the game or games and try it.  Don't be a hater. lol.

P.S.   another funny thing is since i work as a teacher i have been able to get tips on how to raise my pokemon from students of mine who grew up playing the original Gb games. it's really hilarious but I think it makes it easier for me and the kids to relate to each other.  Pokemon forever.

in another point I hope nintendo finally comes up with a good game for the home system where people can go online and battle/trade with each other in a mmporg style game.  It could be awesome.  Maybe next console since gamecube online support hasn't happened.  Anyone have any other thoughts on this??

this is my 1st post so be gentle.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL


----------



## lurrtopia (Aug 30, 2004)

Online support through the Gamecube is very possible. They just choose not to do it.  Maybe cause of lack of supporting games, or too much overhead in supporting the servers needed for online play. For now though just hope Nintendo releases I GCN Pokemon game that allows for two GCN's to connect through the network adaptor. Cause then you can download Warp Pipe and play it online that way. That is though when/if that title would be supported.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Aug 30, 2004)

n8vosburgh, that's a great idea! I'll start playing pokemon now, and get my students to help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which game should I play, Fire or Leaf?


----------



## Dais (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(n8vosburgh @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> To all the pokemon haters:
> 
> I thought Pokemon was the gayest thing to hit video games up until months ago when i got in to the GBA scene.
> 
> ...


too late, you're a retard.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Aug 30, 2004)

Why do you say that Dais?


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(n8vosburgh @ Aug 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > To all the pokemon haters:
> ...


You're a jerk. If you don't like Pokémon why do you even care?


----------



## Spruchy (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(n8vosburgh @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> To all the pokemon haters:
> 
> I thought Pokemon was the gayest thing to hit video games up until months ago when i got in to the GBA scene.Â thats what is so cool about the scene is that because i was able to download sapphire and try the game out, i went and bought it a circuit city.Â Pokemon is a great RPG in the lines of the original final fantasy, the difference is that instead of choosing your party beforehand you catch the members of your party and they evolve and it is so much more deeper than you would ever realize.Â the funny thing is that i bought my brother a GBA for Xmas and i was able to pick up Ruby on ebay for cheap.Â ididn't even mention it to him and he called me later exclaiming how f'in cool it was.   i'm looking forward to leaf green and fire red, since we haven't played red or blue.Â So just to let me anyone who hasn't tried pokemon,Â Its a very fun and deep game that you don't even know how interesting it is.Â DL the game or games and try it.Â Don't be a hater. lol.
> 
> ...


OMG HE TEACHES THE KIDS AND USES WORDS LIKE "GAYEST", WE'RE [email protected]#$'D


----------



## ZeminkoX (Aug 30, 2004)

Too bad I've already started a game on Fire Red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't see the point in having a save on LG too.


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2004)

ya..already started on red..


----------



## Killermech (Aug 30, 2004)

in ruby and sapphire the map, quests everything was the same, only difference was the different pokémons to be found... is it the same with fire red and leaf green? or are those two actually different?


----------



## LesbianGangBang (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragons Master @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> good quick releases u guys are getting - u should start a brand new #gbatemp rls grp and give credits to the members under supplier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any questions? .... Didn't think so....heh


----------



## llamabroth (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm really glad that I could help out and get this rom out there.  I really thought that no matter how soon I dumped it It would have already been out for the public but I was wrong.

This will probably be the only early reliese I get though considering I just left my job to transfer to Northeastern University.  But everyone enjoy!


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Aug 30, 2004)

There is no actual point to having savs for both, though when you take a .sav file from one and rename it to the other then you can get the version exclusive pokemon without using the cheat system, which is handy since there isn't exactly a cheat out for catching pokemon yet.


----------



## Overwhelming (Aug 30, 2004)

Let's say I've chosen a "grass" pokémon in FR. Should I start again and use Green Leaf instead?


----------



## Smef (Aug 30, 2004)

Is GBA still not advanced enough to make characters with more than one color?  Look at the characters on the title screeen shots.


----------



## n8vosburgh (Aug 30, 2004)

hey guys thanks for the feedback about the post.  I got a huge laugh out of it.  I started playing pokemon with sapphire.  I'm not sure whether it's better to start with fire red or leaf green. or ruby/sapph like I did.  Purists would probally say fire red or green but I'm not a pokemon purist.  Wouldn't you think that ruby and sapph would be better to start?  I don't know.


----------



## Altamira (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anybody know what the difference is between leaf green and fire red?

Btw, great games


----------



## 7thLegion (Aug 30, 2004)

i think there are some other pokemons u can catch in leaf green and cant catch in fire red wel that was in the origenal ones


----------



## DarkWing (Aug 30, 2004)

Lol.. Thats pretty good.. Ribbing him pretty hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DW


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE(LesbianGangBang @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dragons Master @ Aug 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > good quick releases u guys are getting - u should start a brand new #gbatemp rls grp and give credits to the members under supplier
> ...


Damn I never knew this.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 30, 2004)

does it need a save patch like fire red?
is the same patch needed like fire red?


----------



## joejava (Aug 31, 2004)

Was anyone ever able to get these to run on an EZFA 256?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(joejava @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> Was anyone ever able to get these to run on an EZFA 256?


yes..........


----------



## younglink11 (Aug 31, 2004)

Fire Red runs fine on my EZFA 256..


----------



## privateers69 (Aug 31, 2004)

Runs fine on my EZFA also after patching


----------



## Lord Patamon (Aug 31, 2004)

about the save:

1. Green Leaf is already patched for save correctly

2. The Fire Red save works with the Green Leaf game, I renamed my Fire Red save to use it in Green Leaf and it worked perfectly


----------



## Link_01 (Aug 31, 2004)

hmmm *pokemon yellow special edition* that would be cool


----------



## Oda_Nobunaga (Aug 31, 2004)

where do I get a saving patch?


----------



## NeoShweaty (Aug 31, 2004)

doesnt it come with the download ? thats how i got it


----------



## aj1288 (Aug 31, 2004)

prays to God, we get early release dumps like this for Kingdom hearts:chains of memories, ff 1 and 2, metal slug


----------



## yugi999 (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(aj1288 @ Aug 31 2004 said:


> prays to God, we get early release dumps like this for Kingdom hearts:chains of memories, ff 1 and 2, metal slug


HELL YEA BUD


KINGDOM HEARTS
KINGDOM HEARTS
METAL SLUG
METAL SLUG


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 31, 2004)

ff 1 and 2, metal slug ff 1 and 2, metal slug ff 1 and 2, metal slug ff 1 and 2, metal slug 

the game is already patched....
if you want to have it cleared there is a patch


----------



## dice (Aug 31, 2004)

*misread someone's post*


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Aug 31, 2004)

I have this game already patched so i think it is avaiable already patched. BTW now it`s time to play it but i will not start this until i have finished Dark Cloud 2. I am very busy with this game and i have a lot of other gmaes to play too so i can`t play this untill i have finished the games which i am playing.


----------



## Chiaki (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(aj1288 @ Aug 31 2004 said:


> prays to God, we get early release dumps like this for Kingdom hearts:chains of memories, ff 1 and 2, metal slug


Kingdom Hearts came out for GBA? o.O


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Chiaki @ Aug 31 2004 said:


> QUOTE(aj1288 @ Aug 31 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > prays to God, we get early release dumps like this for Kingdom hearts:chains of memories, ff 1 and 2, metal slug
> ...


no it isn't....


----------



## NeoBahamut (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Link_01 @ Aug 30 2004 said:


> hmmm *pokemon yellow special edition* that would be cool


let's just hope there won't be:
pokemon thunder yellow
pokemon metal silver
etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## transce080 (Aug 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Aug 29 2004 said:


> QUOTE(n8vosburgh @ Aug 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > To all the pokemon haters:
> ...


*Don't be rude and ignorant just because you don't agree with someone*


----------



## RykkuAlsheid (Aug 31, 2004)

the save patch for this download doesn't work. I tried the one that came with this download, AND the Fire Red patch, and it still didn't work. Does another patch exist?


----------



## LesbianGangBang (Sep 1, 2004)

Leaf Green @ patch said:
			
		

> Game is already pre-patched with save fix.Â inside the zip for leaf green will be lla-clean.ips.Â This will make this release nice and clean again.Â You do NOT want to patch the rom with the clean patch if you want to save.
> 
> Fire Red @ patchGame is not pre-patched.Â Inside the zip for Fire Red will be save-patch.ips, you will need to patch your Fire Red with this patch to save.



Hope that helps somebody understand the differences.  Also, you cannot use a Fire Red patch on Leaf Green and vice versa, the rom locations altered are NOT the same, and all you will succeed in doing is breaking the game.


----------



## ATMB (Sep 1, 2004)

mmmm...let's try 'em all!






bye!


----------



## 7thLegion (Sep 1, 2004)

lol i cant save on my stoopid flash2advance card it always says about some 1mb card thingy and then say the save file is corupt and i already patched it :s


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2004)

guys it's only a pokemon game your life will NOT end if u cant save (u just cant turn off your gba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## llamabroth (Sep 3, 2004)

The Flame Red one was reliesed by Squirrels, they didn't pre patch the game.  So you need to patch it.

The Leaf Green one was reliesed by Me, I had help from LesbianGangBang to patch it and it is prepatched.  If you install the patch that it comes with it removes the save patch.

It works perfectly with the EZFA so w00+!


----------



## iceshake (Sep 4, 2004)

Erm it doesn't work on flash advance xtreme carts. Since my cart is only 128mb i can't fit pogoshell and the game into it at the same time.


----------



## seek1369 (Sep 9, 2004)

how do i use chop in green to get rid of trees that are in my way?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2004)

QUOTE(seek1369 @ Sep 8 2004 said:


> how do i use chop in green to get rid of trees that are in my way?


Teach a Pokemon Cut (HM01). Go up to a cuttable tree. Press A.


----------



## belmont (Sep 9, 2004)

Can I connect pokemon GBA games with GC games if I use a flashcard?


----------



## The Teej (Sep 9, 2004)

No... There isn't a patch yet that can do it.

I cant remember why, but it doesn't like your clock or something.


----------



## n8vosburgh (Dec 27, 2021)

Spruchy said:


> OMG HE TEACHES THE KIDS AND USES WORDS LIKE "GAYEST", WE'RE [email protected]#$'D


yeah totally cringe looking back on this. The world was a different place when Pokémon first came out. I was a different person too!


----------

